# Future RPG Interest Check



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So below are three ideas’ I’ve been working on over the past few months and would like to implement one of them into a thread this upcoming week. Please read them over and leave comments as to which one you would be interested in taking part in. Advice is appreciated; thnxs. :grin:

_The War to End All Wars: A Nation Born_​
This RPG is based on a book my grandfather passed onto me recently when he departed from this world. The story centers on a Canadian Unit that fought during the later part of World War One in 1917 that took part in the deadly Battles of the time. The Battle of Arras, also known as the Battle of Vimy Ridge, took place in April of 1917 as the Allies were pushing back the Germans from France and into Central Europe. 

You are part of an elite unit that has been assigned a dangerous task; to be carried out before the main offensive begins. Your group has been selected from the most highly trained and skilled individuals the Allied command can find between British, Canadian, and Australian battalions. As a group you will fight through a tough mission, and find out there is more going on than a simple fight for the high ground. Will you survive, or will you fall; only you can determine the outcome of battle.

_Gekokujō_​
Literally translated into low overcomes the high, this RPG is based in the Sengoku Jidai (The Warring States) period of Japanese history during the 16th century. It is based in a time where ronin and commoner roam the land in search of work, where yakuza seek to exploit those vulnerable for wealth, and were wealthy samurai vie for the interest of power; and the seat of the Shogun. Based on the book series “A History of Japan,” by George Samsun (a critically acclaimed Japanese historian) this thread will follow a group of warriors as they accidentally form into a group and rid the land of evil men that wish to abuse it for their own shot at power. 

You will come in as a lone warrior, a dishonored ronin, an ashigaru, perhaps an adventuring peasant, or a onin bushi, or even a Dutch foreigner. You will eventually meet up in a village with your fellow RPG’er and start an epic adventure that can only lead to your rise or your death. You will face many enemies, and make hard choices along the way; but it will all be worth it for the prize at the end of the road. Power and glory can be yours, or you can be the savior of the masses and potential eliminate the warring warlords. It is up to you.

The Golden Age of Adventure​
This idea is in large part based on the Golden Age of Piracy (as defined by Congressional History) that occurred between 1650 till 1690. In this story you are a member of a pirate crew under the command of the dread pirate Robert Mc’Clean; and serve on his ship the “Immortal Jane.” As you crew this fearsome ship you will venture across the Caribbean into unknown waters, exploring an island, fighting fellow pirates and the Royal Navy, and seek to either become the most vicious pirate or the Captain of the Immortal Jane herself.

You start off as a crew member with a set background that you can develop along the historical lines. You get to pick your own weapons and traits that will define you throughout the thread. You can either fight together as a group, or fall into savagery in a blood fight to become Captain. All the while you have to fight anything and everything that you come across and will try to stop you. 



Anyway thnxs for read and let me know which one you’d be interested in becoming part of.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

The pirate what one I like the sound of.
I went to vimy ridge with a school trip and I've never had more respect for Canadians then when I learned of that battle. I'm curious as to how you would pull off a world war 1 rp due to the simplistic style of warfare.


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

Dammit! Pressed the pirate one instead of Gekokujo


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cleanser I fixed your vote to Gekokujo so your all set. 



son of azurman said:


> I'm curious as to how you would pull off a world war 1 rp due to the simplistic style of warfare.


I been meaning to do one for a long time since reading my grandfathers book. While it may appear simplistic WWI warfare is actually immensely complicated with massive troop movements and large scale coordination that has not been seen since in our modern era. The trick of it is the story, which I have built revolving around the actual battle so it's not just shoot and gun. I won't give away the plot line but it does involve a conspiracy and a explosive ending (at least I think).


----------

